# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Πρόβλημα ενισχυτη;;;;

## olorin

Γεια σας.
Με τις βροχές τελευταία σταμάτησε να παίζει η τηλεόραση.Ειδα ότι έχει μαυρίσει το καλώδιο και η υποδοχή που κουμπώνει στον ενισχυτή.Αρα πέρασε νερό....Έκοψα το καλώδιο στην άκρη και δεν είδα να χει στη συνέχεια του υγρασία. Μπορω να κάνω κάτι εύκολα ή πρέπει να αλλαχτεί ενισχυτής πάνω-κατω και καλώδιο;

----------


## mikemtb73

Σε ποια περιοχή Είσαι? Εγώ Γλυφάδα παίζω χωρίς ενισχυτή....
Επισεις, δεν έβρεξε τελευταία....

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## olorin

> Σε ποια περιοχή Είσαι? Εγώ Γλυφάδα παίζω χωρίς ενισχυτή....
> Επισεις, δεν έβρεξε τελευταία....
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Κρήτη είμαι τώρα...σε ορεινό χωριό.έκανε καταρακτες τελευταία.

----------

mikemtb73 (16-11-20)

----------

